
Fast multiple-threaded redis cluster proxy written in C - hit9
https://github.com/eleme/corvus/blob/master/README.md
======
hit9
Reasons to create it:

\- Most redis client implementations don't support redis cluster.

\- It's hard to provide redis client libraries for multiple languages without
breaking compatibilities.

\- twemproxy requires restarting to add/remove redis nodes.

\- twemproxy is single-threaded.

Hope you like it!

